# Free coffee!!



## Chinque (May 6, 2013)

Today is the soft opening of the new Philz coffee today in Cupertino an to celebrate, we're serving drinks... On the house!  Come celebrate with the mayor, Phil himself, and Jacob, Phil's son! Come fast, because we close at 4:00! The address is 20686 Stevens creek, Cupertino, ca.


----------



## Chinque (May 6, 2013)

The grand opening of the new Philz in Cupertino is on Thursday! There will be music, tv, treats, coffee, and fun! It would have been on Tuesday, but technical difficulties prevented us to open it then (not anything bad, just like Internet setup and stuff). See you then!


----------



## conservation (May 20, 2013)

I love Cupertino! I have family out that way. Is that your business?


----------



## Chinque (Jun 21, 2013)

My mom is the district manager there. She was at Starbucks for a while, but hated it


----------

